# prolapsed fimbria



## astough (Jul 22, 2011)

Could someone please help me with the CPT coding for the removal of prolapsed fimbria through the cervical cuff??


----------



## preserene (Jul 22, 2011)

Why not salpingectomy 58700 -- complete or partial , unilateral or bilateral. there is no approach specified anyway; so can be taken for any approach.Cervix approach is same as for vaginal.
Fimbria is the part of the fallopian tube and not that of cervix. It being there is only incidental/accidental. so you cannot select a code from/for cervix.

Among the two codes, 58700 and 58600, it doesnot fit into ligation and transaction, because in this58600, the ligated and transectioned portion is still left there NOT removed.  
support with ICD-9 620.4
If not convinced, then we would have to go for unlisted procedure58999


----------

